

Ask HN: name-app.com or nameapp.com? - tsenkov


======
nithinr6
I would say nameapp.com. It doesn't look confusing enough to require a hyphon
which brings in a bunch of additional issues as arsalanb has mentioned.

~~~
tsenkov
Thanks for your answer.

------
arsalanb
nameapp.com seems to be the preferred option in my circle, because its more
pronounceable, and can be easily mentioned in a conversation without the "yea,
thats a hyphen..so name hyphen app dot com..yea, the little line is the
hyphen.."

~~~
tsenkov
Thank you for taking the time to answer. My concern is that if you know the
name in advance, then yes, it's easier to pronounce without the hyphen. But in
case you see the domain for the first time, it's probably harder for you to
"parse" the two words from one another ("name" is in my case a "made-up"
word).

